# Казахстанский педагогический раздел > Методический кабинет >  Программы, технологические карты, циклограммы

## viktorya07

> Очень Вас всех прошу, подскажите, как правильно писать и напечатать технологические карты по музо?


Постараюсь выложить свой образец технологической карты:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1324923m.jpg[/IMG]

А вот он же в ВОРДЕ, также мой вариант конспекта (как он ложится в эту карту):

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **


Коротко от себя - разделы у нас, как известно, могут на занятиях меняться местами, поэтому у меня обычно муз-ритмические движения вначале занятия, я их и написала после входа в зал, можно делать по-своему.
Я составляла его удобным для себя, поэтому с разрешения методиста не стала писать действия детей (бессмысленный раздел по-моему), а все разделы разместила столбиками, ну и учет, конечно.
Мой методист сказала мне, что можно вообще для учета завести отдельную тетрадь, особенно когда три параллельные группы и не напишешь весь учет в одном плане. Для меня лично тяжело заполнять раздел "Ожидаемый результат", потому что помимо цели занятия нужно еще и для каждой отдельной песни или танца писать программные задачи (они в разделе "Методы, приемы") и потом еще приходится думать, а чего ожидать от детей, а потом еще и учет писать. В общем много "воды".
И еще одно большое неудобство - это то, что приходится на каждое занятие писать такой конспект-карту, а раньше мы всегда писали на два занятия сразу. Пока что у меня не получается успевать, сейчас сижу "догоняю" планы начиная с Нового года, когда мы все на них перешли.
Ну начальство сказало: "Пробуйте пока, а там видно будет!" Надеюсь, что все-таки разрешат объединять по два занятия. А вообще у нас в городе на этот счет пока единого мнения у музыкантов нет, образца не выработали, сочиняем каждый свое!

----------


## viktorya07

> сдаете ли вы методисту свою фонотеку? (песни +,-, танцы со всех праздников и развлечений)??? 
> а еще в этом году будет аттестация сада.(я здесь работаю год), но прежние муз.руки не оставили ничего! (в том числе и нынешняя методист-она музыкант;)) и вот я должна сдать все планы, диагностику за 3 года!!! аттестация в октябре


Сочувствую! Вот это порядки!
У меня тоже в этом отношении четко - что куплено на свои, то мое, а что сад спонсирует - пожалуйста!
Мы одно время практиковали кукольный театр платный, деньги оставались в зале и мы покупали все необходимое (Диски, кассеты, литературу, самоклейку и т.д. и т.п.). И все это остается в кабинете (у нас, а не у методиста). Да и зачем это ей, оно же в работе все время?
Сценарии я сдаю, да и то не всегда, если попросит. Сейчас денег на зал практически не выделяют, так что все МОЕ!
А по поводу аттестации я тоже считаю, что с вас не имеют права требовать планы за три года! Почему она не требовала их с предыдущих работников??? Тут свое едва успеваешь писать, а еще "за того парня"!
Насчет планов экспериментировали в прошлом году, у нас в городе единого мнения пока нет, да наверное и не будет - каждый пишет под себя. Я решила писать в форме технологической карты на два занятия сразу (как раньше писали всегда на два занятия), совместно с методистом разработали форму, у меня такая:
[IMG]http://*********org/749830m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Привет всем! Не была на форуме несколько дней. Прочитала всю переписку насчёт планов, кассет и т.д. Мне повезло в том плане, что после проведения театров проценты остаются у меня. Делим их с физруком на приобретение материала (книги, кассеты. костюмы и т.д.). Раньше всё забирало начальство. Но я наверное такая "вредная", что наберу материал на свои деньги, а потом приношу и говорю "подожду, пока отдадите". С костюмами тоже проблема. Заказывать денег нет. Тогда я покупаю материал, нахожу швею, "капаю" начальству, что в городских конкурсах на старье не получишь места. Соглашаются. В конце концов деньги стали оставлять на моё усмотрение.
Насчёт программ - все они из "Госстандарта", только делятся по возрастам. Я сделала выборку по музо. Можно распечатать и вложить в планы.

1.	Комплекс образовательных программ:
а) программа воспитания и обучения детей от 0 до 1 года «Жанұя».
б) программа воспитания и обучения детей от 1 года до 3-х лет «Алғашқы қадам».
в) программа воспитания и обучения детей от 3 до 5 лет «Зерек бала».
г) программа воспитания обучения детей от 5 до 6 лет «Біз мектепке барамыз».

«АЛҒАШҚЫ ҚАДАМ»

Программа воспитания и обучения 
детей раннего возраста
(от 2 до 3 лет)
БАЗОВОЕ СОДЕРЖАНИЕ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОЙ ОБЛАСТИ «ТВОРЧЕСТВО» 

Цель: стимулирование интереса ребенка к разным видам изобразительной деятельности и народной игрушке.
Базовое содержание образовательной области «Творчество» реализуется в организованной учебной деятельности:
- аппликация;
- лепка;
- музыка.
Задачи:
1. Стимулировать желание ребенка рисовать, создавать для этого благоприятные условия.
2. Содействовать накоплению опыта элементарной аппликационной деятельности.
Музыкальная деятельность:
Слушание музыки
Учить слушать музыкальные произведения разного характера – песенка, полька, марш, вальс. Воспитывать интерес к музыке. Побуждать передавать свои эмоции и впечатления от музыки, соотносить их с характером музыкального произведения. Подстраиваться к веселым музыкальным звукам. Содействовать различению на слух контрастного звучания музыкальных инструментов: домбыра - сазсырнай, барабан – баян. Развивать умение слышать и дифференцировать музыкальные звуки различной высоты (высокие, средние, низкие), длительности (долгие, короткие), силы (громкие, тихие).
Музыкально-ритмическая деятельность
Учить выполнять под музыку основные движения (ходьба, бег). Развивать умения выполнять ритмичные движения под музыку. Выполнять танцевальные движения: хлопки, повороты кисти рук, ходить под музыку в марше. Кружиться на месте, притопывать. Научить детей передавать под музыку характерные движения художественно-игровых образов (мишка идет, зайчик и кузнечик прыгает, кукла танцует, бабочка и стрекоза летит).
Пение
Воспитывать интерес к пению. Формировать певческие умения и навыки: петь и подпевать взрослым без напряжения, естественным голосом, не форсировать звук, вместе начинать и заканчивать пение, слушать вступление и заключение. В игровых ситуациях побуждать пропевать звуки разной высоты в различном ритме, темпе. Формировать у детей способность самостоятельно импровизировать движения под современную танцевальную веселую музыку. Содействовать возникновению и переживанию радости от свободного танца.
Слушание: музыкальный репертуар - «Утро», музыка Г. Гриневича, слова С. Прокофьевой; «Колокольчики звенят», музыка В. Моцарта; «Марш» Л. Хамиди, «Первый вальс», музыка Д. Кабалевского. 
Пение и подпевание. Музыкальный репертуар - «Греет-греет солнышко», музыка Н. Лукониной, слова Л. Чадовой. «Лето» музыка и слова Э. Фасхутдиновой. «Топ сапожки, шлёп сапожки» музыка и слова М. Еремеевой. «Песенка о ёлочке» музыка и слова Е. Шаломоновой. «Танец осенних листочков» музыка А. Филиппенко, слова С. Мокшанцевой. «Осенняя песенка», муз. Ан. Александрова, сл. Н. Френкель; «Айголек», казахская народная песня; «Яблочко», русская народная песня в обработке М. Норданского.
Музыкально-ритмические движения. Движения рук: «хлоп-хлоп». Ног - «топ-топ». Повороты туловища вправо, влево. Наклоны головы вправо, влево. Помахивание рук, ходьба по кругу. Танцевальные движения: выставление поочерёдно ног на носок, пятку; топающий шаг на месте, по кругу, врассыпную. 
Музыкальный репертуар: «Погуляем», музыка И. Арсеева, слова И. Черницкой; «Вот как мы умеем», музыка Е. Тиличеевой, слова Н. Френкель; «Я рисую солнышко» слова и музыка Г. Вихаревой, «Что умеют наши ножки» слова и музыка Г. Вихаревой.


«ЗЕРЕК БАЛА»

Программа воспитания и обучения 
детей младшего дошкольного возраста 
(от 3 до 5 лет)

ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ «ТВОРЧЕСТВО» (3-4 г.)

Цель: развитие личности дошкольника, обладающего творческими компетентностями, предусматривающими наличие эстетического вкуса, фантазии, способности к творчеству.
Базовое содержание образовательной области «Творчество» реализуется в организованной учебной деятельности:
- лепка;
- аппликация;
- рисование;
- музыка.

Музыка
Цель: формирование у дошкольников эстетического вкуса, стремления выразить эмоциональное отношение к музыке в разных видах музыкальной творческой деятельности. 
Задачи: 
1. Формировать музыкальное восприятие представлений о некоторых средствах музыкальной выразительности.
2. Учить различать звучание музыкальных инструментов, принимать участие в шумовом оркестре.
3. Побуждать к выполнению танцевальных движений, игровых музыкальных действий.
4. Учить различать музыкальные произведения разного характера, называть некоторые произведения детских композиторов.
5. Учить петь естественным голосом, выразительно, без напряжения, напевно.
6. Воспитывать нравственно-эстетические чувства.
Содержание:
Слушание
Учить восприятию музыкальных произведений разного характера (весёлого, грустного, быстрого, медленного).
Развивать умение дослушивать музыкальные произведения до конца, различать части произведения, определять характер музыки.
Развивать умение рассказывать, о чём поётся в песне.
Развивать умение различать музыкальные игрушки и инструменты (асатояқ, домбра, қобыз, барабан, погремушка, бубен и т.д.).
Формировать представление о музыкальных произведениях, их жанрах.
Формировать представление о высотности звуков, длительности звучания, ритме и тембре.
Пение
Формировать навыки индивидуального и хорового пения, протяжного звучания, чистого интонирования.
Обучать пению в одном темпе (быстро – медленно) с одинаковой силой звучания (громко – тихо). Использовать исполнение песен различного характера, учить передавать голосом скачкообразный и поступательный темпы  мелодии. 
Учить петь естественным голосом, без напряжения, чисто и внятно произносить слова и звуки, петь после музыкального вступления, брать дыхание между музыкальными фразами, начинать и заканчивать песню одновременно, правильно передавать мелодию, мелодично петь окончания. Петь в диапазоне кварты, с музыкальным сопровождением и без него. Различать звуки по высоте (в пределах октавы), реагировать на начало и окончание 
Учить узнавать и называть произведения детских композиторов, народную музыку, название программных произведений, их авторов.
Музыкально-ритмические движения
Упражнения, игры, хороводы, танцы, танцевальное творчество.
Развивать умение менять движения в соответствии с характером музыки, чувствовать окончание пьесы, стараться сочетать движения с характером музыки.
Учить различать разные части музыки: запев, припев, проигрыш.
Побуждать к выполнению танцевальных движений, игровых музыкальных действий.
Познакомить с названием танцевальных движений, плясок, игр и хороводов.
Учить реагировать на смену характера музыки.
Привлекать к инсценировке по содержанию знакомых песен.
Игра на детских музыкальных инструментах
Воспитывать умение слушать игру взрослого на разных музыкальных и шумовых инструментах: домбре, аккордеоне, металлофоне, ксилофоне и других.
Развивать навыки самостоятельного исполнения несложного ритмического рисунка на треугольнике, румбе, тарелках. 
Побуждать к участию в шумовом оркестре.
Учить узнавать и называть детские музыкальные инструменты.






ПРИМЕРНЫЙ ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЙ
 (3-4 г.)

Слушание
«Милый мой малыш», казахская народная мелодия в обработке К. Шилдебаева;
Е. Хасангалиева «Погремушка»;
Ш. Ахметова «Когда это бывает»;
Е. Омирова «Колыбельная»;
«Не деу керек?», «Мысык» («Кошка»), О. Байдилдаева;
«Мелодия осени», «Дождь идет», Д. Ботбаева;
«Камажай», казахская народная музыка;
«Песенка друзей», В. Герчика;
«Барабанщик», «Петрушки», «Елочка», «В огороде Заинька», «Строим дом», «Медвежата», М. Красева;
«Лесенка», «Самолет», «Самолет летит», «Мышка и мишка», «Чей домик?», «Буду летчиком», Е. Тиличеевой; 
«Кукла», М. Старокадомского;
«Паровоз», З. Компанеец;
«Паровоз», Г. Эрнестакс;
«Пароход гудит», Т. Ломовой;
«Будем кувыркаться», И. Сац;
«Колыбельная», С. Разоренова;
«Зима проходит», «Весенняя прогулка», П.И. Чайковского;
«Осенняя песенка», Ан. Александрова;
«Зима прошла», Н. Метлова;
«Дождик», русская народная мелодия в обработке Г. Лобачева;
«Лошадка», Н. Потоловского;
«Тише, тише…», М. Скребнова;
«Ути-ути», Ю. Литовко;
«Мастерица», И. Бочкова;
«Пастухи играют на рожке», К. Сорокина;
«Моя лошадка», А. Гречанинова;
«Праздничная», Л. Сидельникова;
«Маленький марш», И. Арсеева;
«Воробей», А. Руббах.
Пение
«Барабан», «Зайчик», Б. Далденбаева;
«Игрушка», Г. Жубанова;
«Шар», Д. Ғарабан;
«Сколько нас?», А. Токсанова;
«Поезд», Ж. Жусубалиева;
«Жеребенок», К. Шильдебаева; 
«Поздравляю, мамочка», Б. Кадырбекова;
«Хороший дедушка», О. Байдильдаева;
«Вкусный хлеб», Б. Аманжолова;
«Аленка», «Муравьи», «Про зайку», «Весна», И. Бочкова;
«Велосипед», «Тепловоз», Е. Макшанцева;
«Самолет», «Есть у солнышка друзья», Е.Тиличеевой;
«Дождик», русская народная мелодия в обработке Т. Попатенко;
«Машина», Т. Попатенко;
«Осенний дождь», Д. Ботбаева;
«Осень», «Игра с лошадкой», И. Кишко;
«Листики», Р. Рустамова;
«Зайка», русская народная мелодия в обработке Г. Лобачева;
«Цыплята», А. Филиппенко;
«Цветики», «Зима», В. Карасева;
«Лес – лесочек», Г. Левкодимова;
«Козлик», С. Таврилова;
«Грибок», М. Раухвергера;
«Песенка зайчиков», «Белые гуси», «Елочка», М. Красева; 
«Ежик», «Хмурый мишка», Т. Копылова;
«Кошка», Б. Гизатова;
«Кошка», В. Витлина;
«Жучка», Н. Калонова;
«Солнышко», «Праздничная», Т. Попатенко;
«Очень любим маму», «Шарик мой, лети», Ю. Слонова;
«Подарок маме», «Веселая песенка», «Дед Мороз», А. Филлипенко;
«Подарок маме», Е. Боторова;
«Мамочка моя», «Кто нас крепко любит?», И. Арсеева;
«Елочка», «Праздничная», Н. Бахутова;
«Майская песенка», «Пришло лето», О. Юдахина
«Праздник», Г. Фрида.
Музыкально-ритмические движения
«Мы солдаты», Ж. Турсынбаева;
«Веселый танец», А. Батибаева;
«Флажок», Т. Токсанбаева;
«Прощаться – здороваться» чешская народная мелодия;
«Покажи ладошки», латвийская народная полька;
«Приглашение», украинская народная мелодия в обработке Г. Теплицкого;
«День рождения», «Мы солдаты», «Новый год», Ю. Слонова;
«Плясовая», Л. Бирнова;
«Танец с куклами», украинская народная мелодия в обработке Н. Лысенко;
«Танец с воздушными шарами», «Воробушки и автомобиль», «Мишка пришел в гости», «Кошка и котята», «Мишка ходит в гости», М. Раухвергера;
«Пальчики и ручки» в обработке М. Раухвергера;
«Что же вышло», «Два петушка», «Веселый танец», Г. Левкодимова;
«Кукла Катя», «Гулять – отдыхать», «Заинька», «Катя и Алена», «Кукла Катя», М. Красева;
«Игра с погремушками» в обработке А. Быкановой;
«Упражнение с флажками», латвийский народный танец;
«Игра с матрешками», «Найди игрушку», «Тихие и громкие звоночки», Р. Рустамова;
«Прятки», русская народная мелодия в обработке Р. Рустамова;
«Игра с колокольчиками», «Мячи», «Прогулка с куклами», «Кошечка», «Устали наши ножки», Т. Ломовой;
«Сапожки», русская народная мелодия в обработке Т. Ломовой;
«Ходит Ваня», народная мелодия в обработке Т. Ломовой;
«Сапожник», народная мелодия в обработке Т. Ломовой;
«Светит месяц», народная мелодия в обработке Т. Ломовой;
«До свидания», донская казачья мелодия в обработке Т. Ломовой;
«Птица и птенчик», «Цок, цок, лошадка», «Чей домик?», «Веселей шагай», «Трубы и барабан», «Тихие и громкие звоночки», Е. Тиличеевой;
«Зайцы и медведь», «Курочка», «Речка», Т. Потапенко;
«Найдем игрушку», А. Любарского;
«Поезд», Н. Метлова;
«На зеленом лугу», русская народная мелодия в обработке Н. Метлова;
«Полька», И. Штрауса;
«Кто у нас хороший», Ан. Александрова;
«Танец осенних листиков», А. Филиппенко;
«Зимняя пляска», М. Старокадомского;
«Воробей», А. Руббаха;
«Кто по лесу идет?», русская народная мелодия;
«Марш зайчат», «Зайчики и медведь», А. Райымкуловой;
«Потанцуем парами», русская народная мелодия;
«Бежим к елке», В. Сметана;
«Елочка», (хоровод) Н. Бахутовой;
«Игра с колокольчиками», Н. Римский-Корсакова (для Д. Мороза);
«Танец вокруг елки», В. Курочкиной;
«Фонарики», Л. Гуртовой;
«Мишка с куклой пляшут польку», М. Качурбиной.
СРЕДНЯЯ ГРУППА
(дети от 4 до 5 лет)
ПРИМЕРНЫЙ ПЕРЕЧЕНЬ МУЗЫКАЛЬНЫХ ПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЙ

Слушание
«Мой любимый дедушка», «Весёлый извозчик», Е. Кусаинов;
«Баю - бай», А. Менжанова;
«Милый мой малыш», казахская народная мелодия в обработке  К. Шилдебаева;
«Домбра» К. Шилдебаев;
«Весёлый марш», Б. Жусубалиев;
«Грустная песня», Б. Жусубалиев;
«Грусть куклы», Б. Жусубалиев;
«Будем кувыркаться», И. Сац;
«Плач куклы», Т. Потапенко;
«Полька», И. Глинка;
«Қамажай», казахская народная песня;
«Ах ты, берёза», русская народная песня в обработке М. Раухвергера;
«Прогулка», М. Раухвергер;
«Марш», Д. Кабалевский;
«Грустный дождик», Д. Кабалевский;
«Первый вальс», Д. Кабалевский;
«Труба, барабан», Д. Кабалевский;
«Сказочка», Д. Кабалевский; 
«Чемпион по прыжкам», Д. Кабалевский;
«Прогулка», И. Мамаков;
«Мелодия осени», Д. Ботбаев;
«Скакалка», А. Хачатурян;
«Колокольчики звенят», В. Моцарт;
«Дождь идет», К. Каутбаев;
«Дождь идет», И. Арсеньев;
«Дождик», Г. Лобачёв;
«Зима прошла», Н. Метлов;
«Ах вы, сени» - русская народная музыка;
«Здравствуй, дедушка Мороз», Б. Балденбаев;
«Сани с колокольчиком», В. Агафонников;
«Зима», Вивальди (фрагмент);
«Звуки природы», оркестровый вариант;
«Петрушка», И. Брамс;
«Медвежата», «Воробушки», М. Красев;
«Ақсақ құлан», казахская народная мелодия;
«Красная Шапочка и Серый волк», «Гроза», А. Жилинский;
«Колыбельная», «Вальс», А. Бестибаев.
Пение
«Хороший дедушка, О. Байдильдаев;
«Колыбельная», Н. Тлендиев;
«Поздравляю, мамочка», Б. Кадырбекова;
«Вкусный хлеб», Б. Аманжолов;
«Осень наступила», «Про грибы», Л. Абелян;
«Дождик», Д. Ботбаев;
«Ойыншықтар» И. Сапарбаев;
«Хомячок», Л. Абелян;
«Яблоко», русская народная песня;
«Ёжик», «Зима», К. Шилдебаев;
«Снег идёт», А. Новиков;
«Ёлочка», Е. Бахутова;
«Мысығым», О. Байдильбаев;
«Мен бақшаға барамын», Т. Тайбеков;
«Зимнее утро», «Снег – снежок», Е. Макшанцев;
«Белый снег», К. Куатбаев;
«Зимушка», М. Красев;
«Лошадка», американская народная песня.
Игра на детских музыкальных инструментах
«Камажай», казахская народная музыка;
«Во кузнице», русская народная музыка;
«Найди высокие и низкие звуки» - на металлофоне;
«Дождик» - в ладоши, на треугольнике;
«Мой щенок» - в ладоши, на барабане;
«Светит месяц», русская народная мелодия;
«Колокольчики звенят», В. Моцарта;
«Снег-снежок», хлопки в бубен;
«Калинка», русская народная мелодия (на треугольнике, бубне, маракасах, металлофоне); 
«Ветер холодный и тёплый» - на металлофоне;
«Дождик грустный и грибной» - на треугольнике, бубне;
«Вот все ребята собрались» - подыграть на инструментах по выбору детей;
«Кернегей» - в ладоши, на бубне;
«Наурыз» - в ладоши, на бубне;
«Цветики-цветочки» - игра на бубне и на фортепиано.
Музыкально-ритмические движения
«Сылдырмақпен ойын», Е. Омиров;
«Жүгіру», К. Шильдебаев;
«Біз билейміз», Е. Андосов;
«Жаңбыр», «Күн мен түн», казахская национальная мелодия;
«Джигитовка», казахская национальная мелодия;
«Бала бақшада», (парный танец);
«Наурыз тойы», казахская национальная мелодия, парный танец;
«Марш», Е. Тиличеева;
«Бег», И. Гуммель;
«Вертушки», украинская народная мелодия;
«Покажи ладошки», латвийская народная мелодия;
«Матрёшки»;
«Капитошка»;
«Песенка зайчика»;
«Песенка ветра»; 
«Танец листиков»;
«Мяч, скакалка, самолёт»; 
«Пружинка», Т.Ломовой;
«Ах вы, сени», русская народная мелодия;
«Гномики», танец для мальчиков;
«Рождество», танец для девочек;
«Ёлочка-красавица», Л. Бахутова;
«Шёл по лесу музыкант»; 
«Найди себе пару», Т. Ломовой;
«Займи домик», М. Магиденко;
«Танец батыров», Е. Брусиловский; 
«Мы танцуем», Е. Андосова;
«Түлкі мен қаздар», К. Куатбаев;
«Бака», Т. Алинов;
«Ярмарка», русская народная мелодия (парный);

----------

айнур (05.11.2016)

----------


## Alena Aleksa

Продолжаю...

«БІЗ МЕКТЕПКЕ БАРАМЫЗ»

ПРОГРАММА
ВОСПИТАНИЯ И ОБУЧЕНИЯ
ДЕТЕЙ СТАРШЕГО ДОШКОЛЬНОГО ВОЗРАСТА

(ОТ 5 ДО 6 ЛЕТ)
БАЗОВОЕ СОДЕРЖАНИЕ
ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОЙ ОБЛАСТИ «ТВОРЧЕСТВО»

Цель: приобщение детей старшего дошкольного возраста к миру искусства, формирование эстетического вкуса, творческой компетентности, развитие фантазии творчества и воображения, стремления детей воплощать в художественной форме свои представления, переживания, чувства, мысли. 
Базовое содержание образовательной области «Творчество» реализуется в разных видах организованной учебной деятельности:
- рисование;
- лепка;
- аппликация; 
- музыка.

Музыка
Цель: воспитание у старших дошкольников устойчивого интереса и любви к национальной музыке, элементов творчества в пении и танце, воспитание нравственно-эстетических чувств, музыкального восприятия представлений о некоторых средствах музыкальной выразительности. 
Задачи:
1. Формировать знания о жизни и творчестве композиторов Казахстана.
2. Различать звучание народных музыкальных инструментов.
3. Воспитывать интерес к вокальной и инструментальной музыке, развивать умение различать характер музыки, средства музыкальной выразительности, высказывать суждения о них.
4. Приучать детей к выразительному пению без напряжения, лёгким звуком, плавно.
5. Обучать детей согласованию движений с характером музыкального произведения, наиболее яркими средствами музыкальной выразительности, развивать пространственные и временные ориентировки.

Содержание:
Слушание музыки
Учить детей различать эмоциональное содержание произведений, их характер, настроение, динамические оттенки. Выражать свое отношение к музыкальному произведению, высказываться о его характере, содержании. Формировать умение связывать характер музыки с содержанием образа, выраженным в ней настроением.
Знакомить детей с произведениями музыкального искусства, как способом отражения некоторых явлений жизни. Приучать дошкольников прислушиваться к звучанию музыки, различать некоторые музыкальные формы, выразительные средства. Развивать умение ассоциировать новые произведения уже со знакомыми, использовать свой жизненный опыт. 
Знакомить с тембровым своеобразием звучания казахских народных инструментов, различать не только общую эмоциональную окраску, но и выразительные интонации. 
Знакомить с жанром «кюй»: народным, домбровым, кобызовым; с творчеством и произведениями композиторов – кюйши Курмангазы, кобызистом Коркытом, кюйши Таттимбетом, Диной Нурпеисовой, Даулеткереем Шигаевым, Ыхласом Дукеновым.
Развивать способность более детально различать характер и средства музыкальной выразительности. Слушать пьесы, изображающие звучание домбры, отмечая динамические оттенки, средства музыкальной выразительности. Воспринимать лирическую, плавную мелодию в ритме вальса, чувствовать танцевальный характер пьесы, отмечать темповые изменения. Опираясь на характеристику музыкального звучания, связывать элементы музыкальной выразительности с содержанием образа, уметь охарактеризовать произведение. Воспитывать желание слушать лучшие образцы народной казахской песни и танцевальной музыки. 
Пение
Учить точно интонировать несложные попевки в упражнениях для развития голоса и слуха, в 2-3 ближайших тональностях, петь легко, напевно, соблюдая ритм; различать звуки септимы и терции, различать движение мелодии вверх и вниз, показывая рукой ее направление. Петь попевку по одному и всей группой в сопровождении фортепиано и без него; исполнять ее на металлофоне.
Воспринимать характер песни, петь правильно интонируя, точно передавать ритмический рисунок, динамику; различать музыкальное вступление, запев, припев и заключение. Уметь передавать веселое, радостное настроение праздничной песни, петь легким, подвижным звуком, смягчая концы фраз, чисто интонируя; выполнять различные движения в соответствии с музыкой. Учить петь эмоционально, в соответствии с темпом, точно соблюдая ритмический рисунок, четко произнося слова, правильно беря дыхание между фразами, начиная пение сразу после музыкального вступления.
Воспринимать музыку казахского народа в песнях.
Музыкально-ритмические движения
Упражнения
Менять движения в соответствии с изменением характера музыки, передавать характер марша четкой ритмичной ходьбой, подвижный характер музыки лёгким, ритмичным бегом; четко, ритмично выполнять полуприседания («пружинку»), согласуя движения с музыкой; осваивать танцевальные движения – дробный шаг. Выполнять ритмический рисунок хлопками, закреплять умение двигаться поскоком в разных направлениях, выполнять бег с подъемом колен. Выполнять элементы казахских танцевальных движений. Знакомить с элементами казахского танца «ковыль», продолжать работу над движениями рук, ног и головы, совершенствовать переменный шаг, исполнять элементы казахского и русского народных танцев, передавать характер музыки в движении.
Игры и хороводы
Двигаться в соответствии с характером той или иной вариации музыки, изменяя вид основных движений, выполнять игровые действия в соответствии с характером музыки; вести хоровод по кругу; менять движения в соответствии с музыкальными фразами; проявлять быстроту и ловкость, отмечать окончание пьесы; передавать веселый характер народной игры; различая звуки по высоте, перестраиваться в большой круг и маленькие круги. Свободно ориентироваться в пространстве, быстро перестраиваясь из положения врассыпную в круг; исполнять в хороводах знакомые танцевальные движения (легкие поскоки, повороты туловища, пружинные приседания). Выразительно передавать музыкально – игровые образы в связи с музыкой различного характера: спокойной, неторопливой и веселой, оживленной, плясовой. Двигаться с флажками или лентами, в соответствии с музыкой, свободно меняя построения: три круга, большой круг. Инсценировать сюжетные игры.
Танцы
Знакомить с некоторыми элементами художественного наследия через разучивание движений к казахскому танцу. Чувствовать танцевальный характер музыки, легко, непринужденно выполнять элементы танцевальных движений, двигаться легко, изящно, меняя направление движения на музыкальные фразы. Передавать танцевальные образы, инсценировать песню, применяя образные танцевальные движения.
Танцевальное творчество
Поощрять умение импровизировать, используя знакомые танцевальные движения. Придумать танец, используя знакомые плясовые движения в соответствии с характером музыки. индивидуально инсценировать песню в соответствии с текстом, побуждать к выполнению творческих заданий.
Игра на детских музыкальных инструментах
Овладевать приемами игры на металлофоне, а по желанию и на других инструментах; правильно расходовать дыхание, играя на триолах, кларнетах, дудочках; находить удобную аппликатуру, играя на аккордеоне, баяне; приглушать звучание тарелок, треугольников; правильно держать руки при игре на бубне, барабане, встряхивая кастаньеты, маракасы, асатояки. Знать названия инструментов, узнавать их тембр.
Играть слаженно несложные мелодии небольшим ансамблем, точно передавая ритмический рисунок, вовремя вступая, сопровождать игру пением попевок.
Играть четко и слаженно на казахских ударных инструментах: асатаяқ, тоқылдақ, жыланбас с колокольчиками.
Слушать в исполнении взрослых на аккордеоне лирическую, плавную мелодию, знать ее название, узнавать при повторном прослушивании. Слушать в исполнении взрослых народные мелодии, отмечать их характер и темп.
МУЗЫКА: ПРЕДЛАГАЕМЫЙ РЕПЕРТУАР

Слушание музыки
«Самал», Е. Хусайнов; «Ақсақ кұлан», народный кюй; «Туған ел», Ә. Сәрсенбаева; «Еркем-ай», народная песня; «Жалоба», К. Орф; «Клоуны», Д. Кабалевский; «Пьеса», Б. Барток; «Домбыра сазы», И. Нүсіпбаева (СD-альбом «Айгөлек», вып № 2); «Туған ел», Л. Хамиди (СD-альбом «Ақ желкен», вып № 1); «Қосалқа», Ш. Дәулеткерей; обр. Л. Хамиди, «Аққу» Ыхлас Дукенова; «Қамажай», каз. нар.песня; «Караторғай» каз.нар.песня; «Кемпір қосақ», Е. Хүсайнова; «Белая березонька», И. Осокина (СD-альбом «Ақ желкен», вып №1); «Сылқылдақ», Таттимбет; «Бұл-бұл», «Әсем қоңыр» Д. Нурпеисова; «Гұлдерайым», казахская народная песня; «Вальс», К. Шілдебаева; «Неополитанская песня», П. Чайковский; «Бұл қай кезде болады?»,                        Б. Ерзакович (СD-альбом «Ақ желкен», вып №1).
Пение
Упражнения для развития голоса и слуха: «Торғай», каз. народная песня; «Качели», Е. Тиличеевой; «Көкек», Б. Аманжолова; «Ақ білек», Б. Жүсібәлиева; «Сағат», Б. Жүсібәлиева; «Василек», рус. народная музыка; «Қоғай көк», Б. Жүсібәлиева; «Колыбельная», Е. Тиличеева.
Песни: «Күз», К. Шилдебаева; «Қазақстан», С. Мухаметжанова; «Әнұран», А. Бейсеуова; «Біздің ту», А. Бейсеуова; «Бақыт жыры», К. Куатбаева; «Жасыл шырша», К. Куатбаева; «Анашым», Е. Хасангалиева; «Отаным», К. Куатбаева; «Модница» (СD- альбом «Ақ желкен», вып №1); «Балдырғандар жыры», Е. Хасанғалиева; «Достық», И. Нүсіпбаева; «Көктем», К. Куатбаева; «Наурыз біздің жаңа жыл», Ж. Калжанова (СD- альбом «Айгөлек»,вып №2); «Гүлдер», С. Байтерекова (СD- альбом «Ақ желкен», вып №1).
Музыкально-ритмические движения
Упражнения: «Марш», К. Куатбаева; «Марш», Т. Ломова; «Соревнование», К. Куатбаева; «Под яблонькой зеленой», русская нар.муз.обр. Р. Рустамова; «Казахский танец»; каз. нар. песня «Айгөлек», «Құлыншақ», Ж. Тұрсынбаева; «Би», Қ. Тастанова, «Полянка», Г. Фрид, «Вальс», А. Бестібаева; «Сәби қуанышы», Е. Хүсайнова; «Польская народная», В. Иванникова.
«Перекати-поле», муз. Н. Тлендиева; «Кішкентай сұлулар», обр.                     К. Куатбаева.
Игры и хороводы: «Кто скорее» каз. народная мелодия в обработке Е. Андосова, «Не опоздай» рус. народная мелодия обр. М.Раухвергера; «Сақина салу» обр. Е.Брусиловского; «Көкпар» муз. К. Куатбаева; «Айгөлек» муз. Б. Кыдырбековой; «Қыс кызығы» муз. И. Нусипбаева; «Жаңа жыл келді» муз. И. Нусипбаева; «Түлкі мен қаздар», каз. народная игра; «Соқыртеке», каз. народная игра; «Жаттығу» А. Райымқұловой; «Карлығаш» А. Жубанова, «Танец» Е.Брусиловского, «Тақия тастамақ» Б. Далденбаева.
Танцы: «Полька» муз., «Кел, Билейік!» М. Алимбаева (СD-альбом «Ақ желкен», вып №1), «Танец джигитов» на мелодию «Қара жорға» постановка Ж.М. Акпаровой; «Казахский танец» на мелодию «Айгөлек», постановка Д. Абирова; «Қазақ биі» Д. Абирова; «Сарбаздар жыры» Б. Кыдырбекова; «Лағым» К. Куатбаева; «Көңілді би» Е. Хасанғалиева; «Қара жорға», Л. Хамиди; «Парный танец» Е.Тиличеевой, «Танец с яблоневыми ветками» муз. Б. Байкадамова; «Танец с домброй», каз. народная музыка «Қыздар-ай» в обработке Б. Дальденбаева.
Игра на детских музыкальных инструментах
«Звенящий треугольник» Р. Рустамова; «Еркем-ай» каз. нар. песня; «Казахский танец» каз. нар. музыка в обработке Е Умирова; «Бозторғай» Е. Хусайнова; «Сәулем-ай» каз. народ. музыка в обработке О. Дальдекбаева; «Жеребенок» Т. Абдукадырова; «Лиса» рус. нар. прибаутка; «Қурай» Е. Хусайнова; «Батыр ұшқыш» Е. Хусайнова; «Илигай» каз. нар. музыка в обработке Б. Дальденбаева, «Сорока-сорока» р. н. м.; «Ақ қала» Б.Дәлденбаева.

МУЗЫКАЛЬНО–ДИДАКТИЧЕСКИЕ ИГРЫ

Музыкально–дидактические игры для развития звуковысотного слуха:
Менің балаларым қайда?               Где мои детки?
Сылдырмақ                                      Бубенчики 
Аю мен құс                                      Медведь и птичка
Музыкалық лото                             Музыкальное лото
Кұстар мен балапандар                  Птицы и птенчики
Тауықтар                                         Курицы

Игры для развития чувства ритма
Біздің саяхат                                     Наше путешествие
Ұзын және қысқа дыбыстар            Долгие и короткие звуки
Әнді орналастыру                            Выложи мелодию
Көңілді үрлегім                                Веселые дудочки 
Кім қалай жүреді                              Кто как идет
Игры для развития диатонического слуха
Қатты және ақырын ән                    Громкая и тихая музыка
Қатты – ақырын                               Громко и тихо 
Игры для развития тембрового слуха
Музыкалық жұмбақтар                   Музыкальные загадки
Музыкалық үй                                  Музыкальный домик
Бауырсақ                                           Колобок 
Игры для развития памяти и слуха
Ойланда, шеш                                   Подумай, отгадай
Әнді тыңдау                                     Слушаем музыку
Қөңілді күйтабақ                             Веселая пластинка
Игры на различие музыкальных образов, воображения и творческих способностей:
Үш көңіл – күй                                 Три настроения
Үш би                                                Три танца
Музыкалық жанұя                            Музыкальная семья
Теңіз –көгілдір мұхит                      Океан – синее море 
Музыкалық кеме                              Музыкальный кораблик
Көңілді матрешкалар                       Веселые матрешки
Музыка не жайында айтады?         О чем рассказала музыка?  
Мұқият тыңда                                  Слушай внимательно

----------


## Захарова Ольга

привет, девчонки, а мы весной собрались несколько музруков и по просьбе институ усовершенствования разработали тетрадь для музруков, а планы пишу почти как Вика, но немного по другому, а именно вот так

Технологиялық карта/Технологическая карта (порядковый номер)
Ортанғы топтарға арналған ұйымдастырылған оқу іс-әрекеті.
Организованной учебной деятельности   для  средней группы. 

Білім беру саласы/Образовательная область: Творчество
Тарау/Раздел: Музыка
Тақырып/Тема: 
Мақсат/Цели: 
Музыкалық терминдардың жинақ сандықшасы/ Копилка музыкальных терминов
Билингвалдық компонент/ Билингвальный компонент:
Музыкалық      репертуар/ Музыкальный репертуар
Құрал-жабдықтар, қөрнекіліктер/Оборудование, наглядный материал
в таблице 3 графы и три строки
Іс-әрекет кезеңі/
Этапы
деятельности - это первая

Педагогтың  әрекеті/
Действия педагога  вторая графа

Балалардың әрекеті/
Действия детей  третья графа

Себептік-ынталандыру
Мотивационно-
побудительный  это в первой графе первый этап 

Ұйымдастыру іздестіру
Организационно – поисковый  это второй этап

Рефлексиялық түзету
Рефлексивно – корригирующий  это третий этап 

и в конце после таблицы пишем:

Күтілетін қортынды/Ожидаемый результат:
Білу/Знать
Қалыптасуы керек/Иметь: 
Істей білу/Уметь: 

пишу тоже чаще на два занятия. и Еще на каждую возрастную группу составляем тематический план, где указываем тему и программное содержание.

----------


## orbit

> девочки, всем привет! у меня вопрос: сдаете ли вы методисту свою фонотеку? (песни +,-, танцы со всех праздников и развлечений)??? 
> а еще в этом году будет аттестация сада.(я здесь работаю год), но прежние муз.руки не оставили ничего! (в том числе и нынешняя методист-она музыкант;)) и вот я должна сдать все планы, диагностику за 3 года!!! аттестация в октябре :eek:
> и вопрос к девочкам, работающим в каз. группах, вы пишете планы на каз.языке?


привет, я про фонотеку даже не слышала и не думай сдавать.Вот какие хитро....А про планы я со всеми согласна.Но зная как они могут насесть...., что в итоге ты согласишься.Напиши им только перспективный план.хватает с них.

----------


## viktorya07

> Этапы
> деятельности - это первая
> 
> Педагогтың әрекеті/
> Действия педагога вторая графа
> 
> Балалардың әрекеті/
> Действия детей третья графа


А я действия детей не пишу, потому что это по-моему совершенно лишний раздел. Действия педагога - это и есть программные задачи и методы. Зачем писать лишнее, если пишем цель, ожидаемый результат да еще и потом учет?!!

----------


## Захарова Ольга

Вика, когда мы все это составляли, мы делали немного по-другому, но есть институт усовершенствования, который считает себя выше всех, а руководство наше сказало, пишите, так, так сказали, но я пишу очень кратко, методист на меня ворчит, а я ей отвечаю, что не для того я 20 с лишним лет работаю, чтобы расписывать все "от и до", я понимаю, что я буду делать, могу рассказать что и как, тогда вроде успокоилась. я в прошлом году набрала, а в этом году писать ничего не буду, только диагностику на начало года и на конец.

----------


## viktorya07

> Вика, когда мы все это составляли, мы делали немного по-другому, но есть институт усовершенствования, который считает себя выше всех, а руководство наше сказало, пишите, так, так сказали, но я пишу очень кратко, методист на меня ворчит, а я ей отвечаю, что не для того я 20 с лишним лет работаю, чтобы расписывать все "от и до", я понимаю, что я буду делать, могу рассказать что и как, тогда вроде успокоилась. я в прошлом году набрала, а в этом году писать ничего не буду, только диагностику на начало года и на конец.


У нас, слава Богу, пока такой диктовки нет, сочиняем сами. А институту по-моему на нас давно наплевать! На метод объединении решили давно, что стажисты могут писать план кратко. Ну а я со своими 8 годами нахожусь где-то посерединке!

----------


## Ликсанна

> Ликсанна,
> Лида, в каком городе живете и работаете? Очень интересно!


Я живу в городе Сатпаев Карагандинской области, 18 км от Жезказгана.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> материала ещё нет нигде. Да там и пишется "Примерный репертуар". Так что берём своё. А насчёт программ - все должны работать по Госстандарту (от 1 младшей до старшей). А подготовка по Предшколе (синие книжечки продаются в книжных магазинах плюс тетрадь для заполнения детьми и Хрестоматия).
> 
> А вообще с этим Госстандартом одна головная боль - ничего нет, работай как хочешь. Я беру в этом году Программу "Ладушки" (Россия). Буду подставлять её в технологические карты, добавлять каз.репертуар


Девочки, у меня то же самое. Скачала "Ладушки", работаю по ним и добавляю казахские песни, музыку.
Сегодня видела эту хрестоматию, привезли одному музруку из Караганды, а я в августе ездила, мне ничего не смогли предложить в книжном магазине. Теперь придется просить, копировать.

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*



> привет, девчонки, а мы весной собрались несколько музруков и по просьбе институ усовершенствования разработали тетрадь для музруков,


Оля, а что за тетрадь? Объясни,пожалуйста!

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Девочки, вот я еще нашла кое-что из программы "Біз мектепке барамыз".
Ссылка

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## viktorya07

> Девочки, у меня то же самое. Скачала "Ладушки", работаю по ним и добавляю казахские песни, музыку.


Такая же беда (не сказать еще хужее!).
А про какую хрестоматию речь идет? Может я чем смогу помочь?
Если вы имеете ввиду для предшколы голубую к методичке, то у меня есть на работе. Правда я бы авторам за такую книжку руки бы поотрывала - есть несколько песен З.Роот, но автор даже не указан, авторы распевок тоже не указаны, составлена неграмотно, но кое-что для работы взять можно, особенно казахское. Завтра принесу с работы, покажу обложку, если она - отсканирую!
Кстати сказать, нам ее каждый год на сад выдают вместе с методичкой, не знаю зачем каждый год? Уже несколько штук в зале лежит. А почему вам не дают, она же с программой идет?
Еще кому-нибудь нужен новый стандарт? Там есть примерное перспективное планирование для всех групп с темами, очень удобно, не надо думать особо!

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> Еще кому-нибудь нужен новый стандарт? Там есть примерное перспективное планирование для всех групп с темами, очень удобно, не надо думать особо!


Виктория, конечно надо. У нас такого ни у кого  ещё нет.

----------


## viktorya07

> А откуда такое "богатство"? Неужели в интернете где-то было. Мы искали, но нашли только то, что я выставляла выше.


"Богатство" это нам спустили с Института повышения, надо же как-то работать по новому стандарту. Технологические карты примерные там есть, ну а остальное уже сочинять надо самостоятельно.
А что вы методички покупаете?! Нам выдали вместе с хрестоматией, если заказываем - могут выдавать хоть каждый год вместе с азбуками.
И еще старая хрестоматия, наверное, есть у всех. Но если нужно выложу, только позже - уж очень толстая! Вот обложка и содержание:
[IMG]http://*********org/749809m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/739569m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/740593m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/737521m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Есть вроде бы еще и "индикаторы" для диагностики, нам пока не давали, но сказали, что теперь, скорее всего, придется диагностировать все возраста. Насколько я знаю, там опять никакой конкретики, может у кого есть?

----------


## Alena Aleksa

> "Богатство" это нам спустили с Института повышения, надо же как-то работать по новому стандарту. Технологические карты примерные там есть, ну а остальное уже сочинять надо самостоятельно.
> А что вы методички покупаете?! Нам выдали вместе с хрестоматией, если заказываем - могут выдавать хоть каждый год вместе с азбуками.


Индикаторы у нас методист где-то в инете нашла, но их ещё не утвердили. Сказали работать по старым. Выкладываю то, что есть, потому что скорее всего они и появятся ( судя по стандарту, появившемуся тоже в инете).
СИСТЕМА 
ИНДИКАТОРОВ КОМПЕТЕНТНОСТНОГО РАЗВИТИЯ ДЕТЕЙ ОТ ГОДА ДО 6 ЛЕТ 

Младший дошкольный возраст
От 2 до 3 лет

•	Музыкальная деятельность
Воспитывать интерес к музыке, желание слушать музыку и подпевать, выполнять танцевальные движения под музыку и в соответствии со словами песен 

От 3 до 4 лет

•	Музыкальная деятельность
Познакомить детей со звучанием новых инструментов.
Учить выполнять движения в соответствии с музыкальными жанрами: танцем, маршем, колыбельной. Способствовать развитию музыкальной памяти, формировать умение узнавать знакомые песни, пьесы, чувствовать характер музыки, эмоционально на неё реагировать. Учить детей играть на ударных инструментах, воспроизводить простейшие ритмические рисунки с помощью хлопков, притопов и других движений. Побуждать участвовать в музыкальных играх-драматизациях совместно со взрослыми.

От 4 до 5 лет

•	Музыкальная деятельность
Поддерживать желание и развивать умение детей слушать музыку; побуждать их говорить о ее возможном содержании, делиться своими впечатлениями. Продолжать знакомить с музыкальными инструментами и их звучанием. Знакомить с языком танцевальных движений  как средством общения и выражения эмоций в различных танцах. Формировать певческие навыки, используя игровые приемы и известные детям образы. Учить детей играть в ударном оркестре, овладевать ритмическим рисунком.
Поддерживать элементы творчества и импровизации в музыкальном движении, речевом интонировании.


Старший дошкольный возраст
От 5 до 6 лет

•	Музыкальная деятельность
Продолжать развивать эстетическое восприятие, интерес, любовь к музыке, формировать музыкальную культуру на основе знакомства с композиторами, с классической, народной и современной музыкой. Продолжать развивать музыкальные способности детей: звуковысотный, ритмический, тембровый, динамический слух; эмоциональную отзывчивость и творческую активность.
Способствовать дальнейшему развитию навыков пения, движений под музыку, игры и импровизации мелодий на детских музыкальных инструментах.
Развивать умение детей разбираться в особенностях персонажей игры и самостоятельно находить для них выразительные пантомимические, мимические и интонационные характеристики; развивать творческие способности.
Дальше идут таблицы. 
http://mp3sort.ifolder.ru/19369129  Обновите пожалуйста файл

*Добавлено через 45 минут*
Насчёт методичек - сначала мы их купили, а только через год нам выдали их в одном экземпляре. И на этом точка. У нас даже тетради по Предшколе покупают сами родители.

У меня просьба к Захаровой Ольге. Видела в интернете песни карагандинского автора Л.Мельниковой. Может у вас в Караганде есть её диски с песнями? И ещё бы не мешало информации о ней самой. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## viktorya07

На осень мне очень нравится Дедушка Виноград, еще Пугало Огородное.

Поделитесь, как пользоваться этими критериями (показателями компетентности), которые выкладывались! Сижу туплю, вроде все понятно, но как это на бумаге отобразить - не знаю. Раньше мы выводили уровень по разделам - слушание, пение и т.д. Теперь вроде все в куче, как выводить общий балл (уровень) не могу сообразить!
HELP!

----------


## Мусиенко

> Уважаемые девочки! Кто нибудь может мне подсказать как нам нужно писать перспективный план на 2014-2015 уч.г.?


Мои перспективные, в основе методические пособия "Музыка" Т.Кулинова, С.Носкова, кроме подготовки - составляла сама. 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (28.09.2019), Лариса12 (03.10.2019)

----------


## Елена Курлюк

У нас ничего такого нет! Маразм какой-то! Я имею ввиду сообщение про новую диагностику.Почему-то не процитировалось :Blush2:

----------


## ВИОЛA

> Сегодня нашла в одноклассниках обложки для нашей документации - мне очень понравилось ( так можно и документацию полюбить) Спасибо автору! Как это будет выглядеть в распечатке не знаю т.к. там фото маленькие, но хочу поделиться вдруг вам пригодится! https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f38de0b...86%D0%B8%D0%B8


Спасибо за сообщение!Обложки то красивые. Но они подходят только для русских садов.(комиссии это не пропустят). По нынешним требованиям - все должно быть на казахском языке, а ниже можно перевести и на русский. Так же и в любом планировании (перспективке и технологичках) - везде 
 казахский и русский. Вот бы умелицы (знатоки фотошопа) переделали - на потребу времени - была бы благодать!  :Blush2: 
Вот так надо писать на титульники.
https://yadi.sk/d/tQDGTgiiatSTh
Можно, конечно, распечатать на любом цветном шаблоне  :Derisive:

----------

oksi7771 (28.09.2019), Tatleo (18.04.2020), Volodya103 (20.01.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛA

Светочка! Спасибо за перспективки! 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (28.09.2019)

----------


## Aurora

> Вот так надо писать на титульники.


Не совсем верно. титульный лист на документацию (а песпективные планы музыкального руководителя являются документацией) оформляются по правилам так: вверху название организации образования на казахком и русском языках (если сад двуязычный) или только на казахском, далее по центру пишется образовательная область "Творчество" подобласть "Музыка" (тоже на казахском и русском и затем ваш текст. Чуть ниже по правому краю фамилия, имя отчество, квалификационная категория музыкального руководителя и в самом низу, по центру название города  например Петропавл каласы.

----------


## Aurora

> А это мои Перспективные на старшую и подготовку


девочки, я заказала методички Алматыкитап по музыке, они придут только на следующей неделе. Хотела у вас спросить совета, планировать только по методичкам или можно использовать какие-либо другие источники музыкантам? 
Просто госконтроль при аттестации проверяет на соответствие методичкам, которые рекомендованы МОН.

----------


## margolov

> девочки, я заказала методички Алматыкитап по музыке, они придут только на следующей неделе. Хотела у вас спросить совета, планировать только по методичкам или можно использовать какие-либо другие источники музыкантам? 
> Просто госконтроль при аттестации проверяет на соответствие методичкам, которые рекомендованы МОН.


Здравствуйте! Весной при проверке ГорОО наша методист по области творчество сказала, что раньше разрешалось 15 % отступления от программы, а теперь нет. Но я ей попыталась объяснить, что нет у нас методичек "Музыка 2+",  "Музыка 3+" на русском языке... она не нашлась, что ответить... Я ездила летом в Алматы в спецмагазины Алматыкiтап, там в середине августа ответили, что  еще не издали эти книги... Ждем!

----------


## Aurora

> Весной при проверке ГорОО наша методист по области творчество сказала, что раньше разрешалось 15 % отступления от программы, а теперь нет.


Кто это интересно разрешает? В Россие - это так действительно. там на программу педагоги должны писать какой-то процент регионального компонента. Но мы же не в России.
Смотрим внимательно "Типовые правила деятельности дошкольных организаций" Утверждены постановлением Правительства Республики Казахстан от 17 мая 2013 года № 499, а именно пункт № 35
*35. Педагоги дошкольных организаций в целях обеспечения эффективного воспитательно-образовательного процесса самостоятельно выбирают и применяют альтернативные авторские программы, вводят новые технологии воспитания, обучения и оздоровления при условии соблюдения государственного общеобязательного стандарта дошкольного воспитания и обучения.* 
То есть этот пункт дает право педагогам вносить в воспитательный и образовательный процесс изменения, отходить от предложенных программ и методичек (в разумных пределах - если это не противоречит требованиям ГОСО).
Так что ваша методист ГорОО не знает нормативной базы. и вы тоже)))))

----------

oksi7771 (07.01.2020)

----------


## ольга-rostov

Здравствуйте, у меня вопрос к  методистам. Как должен проводиться День языков, в какой форме? Тематические занятия по группам или в роде утренника в зале? Суть вопроса в роли музрука, это наше мероприятие или мы просто помогаем?

----------


## ольга-rostov

Девочки? случайно нашла техкарты для подготовки и старшей группы. На первый взгляд не плохие, Смотрите сами 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## Анатолиюсовна

Добрый вечер! Подскажите пожалуйста, как и Где  у нас надо правильно писать план индивидуальной работы.

----------


## Анастасия000

У меня вот есть кое какие разработки только на среднюю группу, а вот с младшей не могу( ВОТ НЕМНОГО МОЕЙ КАРТЫ ПО ЗЕРЕКЕ БАЛА МУЗЫКА+4 

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (07.01.2020)

----------


## Любовь Коробко

> Анастасия000


Это у Вас технокарты для средней группы? Скажите, а Вы на каждом занятии даете новое произведение для слушания?

----------


## Анастасия000

нет, но в план пишу, начальство требует!

----------


## ольга-rostov

> мои технологички для 1 младшей на январь
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Замечательные техкарты, жаль, что только для малышей. СПАСИБО!

----------


## sveta38

не совсем уверена, что мой материал нужно выкладывать в этой теме, но... Предлагаю вашему вниманию цифровой ресурс по проведению диагностики компетентностного развития детей область творчество, подобласть музыка в возрастном диапазоне от 2 до 3 лет (1 младшая группа). с помощью этого пособия я провожу стартовую, промежуточную и итоговую диагностику в игровой форме.


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

krinka (11.12.2018), oksi7771 (07.01.2020), ВИОЛA (21.02.2017)

----------


## sveta38

по просьбам в личку обновляю ссылку на технологички в 1 мл

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

oksi7771 (28.09.2019), Лариса12 (03.10.2019), Мара15 (31.08.2016)

----------


## Feb_11

Спасибо за карты!

Спасибо за тех карту!

Спасибо за тех карты!

Спасибо за выставленную книгу!

Спасибо за выставленные титульники и обложки!

Большое всем спасибо!

Супер спасибо за выложенный материал!

Спасибо за интересный сайт вашего детского сада!

Спасибо!

Очень интересные техкарты!

Ваши титульники мне очень пригодились для оформления папки! Спасибо!

Очень полезный и отличный материал! Очень пригодился в работе!

Очень интересный журнал!

У нас пока не требуют.

Мне тоже нужны техкарты по средней группе.

Спасибо за ценный материал!

У нас тоже также. Пишем одно, а работаем по-своему.

Я тоже пишу, а потом не заглядываю. Также ровненько стоят папочки.

У меня тоже ссылки не открываются.

У кого есть техкарты для средней казахской группы?

Да, обновите ссылочку!

Мы тоже пишем на год. Также беру разные темы.

Спасибо за предложенную техкарту!

Мы только в одном экземпляре делаем.

Спасибо за помощь!

Файлы не открываются.

Спасибо! Скачала. Очень пригодятся в работе!

Очень интересный перспективный план пальчиковых игр.

Ваши стихи мне очень пригодились!

----------


## Aurora

Уважаемые коллеги! Я почистила тему  - удалила все сообщения с просроченными файлами, которые не имеет смысла восстанавливать. Ведь чем листать тему и искать, где восстановить файл - можно выложить его заново при необходимости. 
И удалила сообщения в которых просьбы и адрес электронной почты. Писали еще в 2014 году, у авторов по 2-3 сообщения (только просьбы)

----------


## гудини

*ольга-rostov*  огромное спасибо за находку ТЕХ,КАРТ

----------


## tatjana_73_14

Технологическая карта организованной учебной деятельности для средней русской группы «Почемучки»
Муз .руководитель: Скачкова. Т.А. 
Образовательная область: творчество.
Раздел: музыка.
Тема: «Вспоминаем, повторяем»
Цели: Развивать интерес к исполнению упражнений, песен, танцев, игр. Закреплять приобретенные навыки. Закреплять представления о жанрах музыки, прививать любовь к русскому народному творчеству; вызывать эмоционально - положительное состояние у детей; воспитывать чувство дружбы, согласованности в совместной деятельности.
Вход под «Марш» 
Приветствие:
«здравствуйте ладошки!
Здравствуйте сапожки!
Здравствуйте лягушки!
Здравствуйте кукушки!
Здравствуй звонкий каблучок!»

Сегодня мы отправимся с вами в путешествие, вы готовы? Тогда идем, а музыка нам поможет!
Музыкально-ритмические движения: «ходим-бегаем»
М.р: Мы попали в сказку дети, ну-ка дети мне ответьте, у него румяный бок,  Кто же это?  а вот и дед с бабкой!
(перед детьми куклы деда и бабы)
Баба:Поднялось в кастрюле тесто, пироги сегодня к месту, мягкие, пушистые, румяные, душистые.Буду тесто подбивать, мукой пшеничной посыпать.Испеку я Колобок – Колобок-румяный бок
М.р: ребята, поможем бабушке?
Пальчиковая гимнастика:
Тесто: «Месим, месим тесто. Тесту в кадке тесно. Ягод мы сейчас нарвем,  пирогов вам напечем»
М,р: покатился Колобок, Колобок- румяный бок, а на встречу ему? Давайте послушаем произведение: «Зайчики» Муз: Ю. Рожавской
М.Р.: Ребята, вам понравилось произведение? Какое оно по характеру? 
М.р: помахал колобок зайчику рукой, и побежал дальше! Бежит, а навстречу ему - Волк.
Волк: Я злой и страшный серый волк, в пирожках я знаю толк! Люблю япирожки душистые, ароматные, пушистые. Ух-ты, Колобок! Колобок - румяный бок! На нем корочка душистая, А начинка  яичная! Я тебя съем!
М.р: не ешь колобок, лучше ребята с тобой поиграют:
Подвижная игра: «Зайцы и волк»
(м.р объясняет правила игры, в роли волка воспитатель с игрушкой, затем ведущим становится ребенок, пойманный «волком»
Зайки скачут, скок- скок, скок!
На зеленый, на лужок,
Травку щиплют, кушают, осторожно слушают, не идет ли волк?
Волк идет сюда. Беда! Разбегайтесь кто куда!
М.р: с колобком волк поиграл, бегал, прыгал и скакал. А теперь нам в путь пора!
Бежит, бежит колобок, а навстречу ему?
Медведь: Я хозяин леса строгий, спать люблю зимой в берлоге. И всю зиму напролет, снится мне душистый мед! Страшно я могу реветь, кто же я, скажи? 
Колобок, колобок я тебя съем!
М.р: не ешь Колобок, Мишенька, мы с ребятами тебе песенку споем!
Медведь: все равно съем!
М.р: А что у тебя Мишка в корзинке?
Медведь: Бубны, гармошки, расписные ложки, колокольчики берите, талантами удивите!
М.р: ребята  посмотрите, как называются эти инструменты? Берите инструменты, да рассаживайтесь поудобнее! И ты Мишка присядь, сейчас ребята  тебе споют и сыграют на инструментах!
Игра на муз. инструментах: «Музыканты»
М.р: а тем временем колобок покатился дальше.
А навстречу ему лиса.
Лиса: Я, Лисичка, хороша.
Зеркальце себе нашла. Все в него смотрю, смотрю. И пою, пою, пою.
Ой, а это еще кто?
Колобок: Не кто, а что! Я Колобок!
Лиса: Какой румяный, вкусный! Сядь ко мне на ладошку!
Колобок: ну вот, начинается опять…. Хочу, Лиса, тебе сказать: Сказку эту знаю я, попросишь сесть на нос меня. Начну песенку я петь, а ты захочешь меня съесть М.р: Колобка Лиса не кушай, лучше деток ты послушай. Они песенку  споют про колобок!
Песня: «колобок» Г. Струве.
М.р: Вот он шустрый колобок
Всюду усидеть не мог! Отправляйся ты скорей к милой бабушке своей!
 Ждет тебя бабуся! А чтобы в беду не попал, мы попросим козлика проводить тебя.
Мне не трудно проводить, но и вы поиграйте со мной немного:
Игра- танец: «Шел козел по лесу»
М.р: ребята, нам пора возвращаться!
М.р: ребята, где мы  с вами побывали?
 И кого в пути встречали? Что делали?
Чем наша сказка закончилась?
Снова зазвучал «Марш» а значит нам пора прощаться! До встечи!

----------

барфен (07.02.2022)

----------


## tatjana_73_14

девочки, я заказала методички Алматыкитап по музыке, но уже прошло больше полугода, тишина. к сожалению в наших магазинах таких методичек нет. у нас скоро аттестация, может кто нибудь поможет с технокартами для 2 младшей для русской группы. в свою очередь могу поделиться с методичкой 5+ на казахском (еле достала).

----------


## tatjana_73_14

«Путешествие в страну музыки»
Цели: Продолжить развитие звуковысотного слуха. Закрепление изученного материала по основам музыкальной грамоте.
Задачи:  Повторить и закрепить знания о музыкальных и шумовых звуках; 
Развивать умения детей ориентироваться в знакомой музыке, но в новом  исполнении; Прививать любовь к музыке;

М.р: Здравствуйте, дети! Как ваше настроение?  
Знаете, ребята, сегодня утром я захожу в музыкальный зал и вижу, что на нашем ковре блестят какие-то яркие-яркие огоньки. Я удивилась, подбежала и успела схватить только один огонек, остальные исчезли.  Посмотрите, что у меня осталось в руках. 
Смотрите какой-то цветок. Что это за цветок такой?
Давайте посчитаем лепестки.  
Сколько лепестков?
Мне кажется, что этот цветок появился здесь не просто так, он приглашает нас куда-то. А вы встречали этот цветок в какой-нибудь сказке?
 Наверное, это тот самый волшебный цветок. Ну что, отправимся туда, куда он зовет? 
Тогда давайте закроем глаза и скажем волшебные слова: «Лети, лети лепесток через запад на восток, через север через юг, возвращайся, сделав круг. Лишь коснешься ты земли, быть по-нашему вели! 
Вели, чтобы мы оказались там, куда зовет нас этот лепесток».
(Звучит волшебная музыка, открывается нотный стан)
М.Р.:Кажется, мы попали с вами в музыкальную страну.
Ой, что это? Кто вспомнит, как называется дом, где живут ноты?
 Сколько линеек в нотном стане? 
 Как зову «короля» всех нот? 
 Сколько нот в музыкальной палитре.  
Давайте их споем.
Хотите еще путешествовать? 
 Тогда отрываем второй лепесток.
«Лети, лети лепесток……»
Звучит барабанная музыка.
ВОСПИТАТЕЛЬ:   Ой, как интересно, куда же мы попали?
Может нам звучащая музыка подскажет? 
(звучит барабанная дробь)
М.Р. Ребята, давайте послушаем, мы слышим мелодию? 
А что слышится?  Но это тоже музыка.
Мы попали в город ритмических звуков.
а какие звуки бывают?  
Все на свете дети знают 
Звуки разные бывают
Журавлей прощальный клекот
Самолета громкий рокот, 
Гул машины во дворе. 
Лай собаки в конуре, 
Стук колес и шум станка
Тихий шелест ветерка.
Это звуки – шумовые, 
Только есть еще другие:
 Не шуршащие, не стуки-
Музыкальные есть звуки
А какими бывают музыкальные звуки?
Давайте все превратимся в волшебников и будем превращать простые картинки в музыкальные.
Дидактическая игра: «Выложи мелодию»
А теперь возьмем в руки «волшебные палочки» и сыграем ритмический рисунок.
 Какие вы молодцы!
М.р. Отправимся дальше в путь?
Закрываем глаза
«Лети, лети лепесток……»

Звучит мелодия песни «Веселая песенка»
М.р.: Опять какая – то музыка звучит. Вам она, случайно не знакома?  
Что же это?   
Правильно, ведь мы сейчас в стране песен.
Давайте споем песню «Веселая песенка»
Какие вы молодцы!
М.р.: Отправимся дальше в путь?
Закрываем глаза: «Лети, лети лепесток……»
Звучит танцевальная музыка. (Чайковский полька)
М.р.: Ребята, слышите, музыка какая-то играет. А какая эта музыка песенная, маршевая или танцевальная? 
Правильно, мы попали в город танцев, посмотрите, радуга появилась.
В небе радуга-дуга замыкает берега
Расцветая все ясней
Чудо краски светят в ней.
Пусть ответит тот, кто знает
Или сможет сосчитать, 
Сколько красок, в ней играет 
Моря озаряя гладь. 
В радуге тоже 7 цветов. Давайте произнесем волшебные слова и эти 
краски оживут. (К.О.Ж.З.Г.С.Ф.)
«Танец красок» (Гимнастический танец с разноцветными лентами)
М.Р. Какая радуга красивая появилась у нас! А вам понравилось?
М.р.: Очень красиво танцуете и поете, и про звуки все знаете
Мне кажется, что даже у нашего семицветика лепестки стали ярче.
Посмотрите, у нас еще остались лепестки на цветке, давайте посчитаем, сколько их. 
М.Р.    Только сегодня мы их обрывать не станем, ведь волшебный мир музыки такой огромный и нам еще предстоит много путешествовать по нему и много узнать о музыке, а цветик-семицветик будет нам в этом помогать.

А теперь пора нам возвращаться в детский сад, давайте закроем глаза и попросим цветик унести нас обратно.
«Цветик унеси нас назад
В наш любимый детский сад».
(звучит волшебная музыка)

Вот мы и вернулись из нашего замечательного путешествия. А вам понравилось?
Скажите, пожалуйста, что больше всего вам запомнилось в нашем путешествии?
Какие вы молодцы, я очень довольна нашим занятием в память о путешествии я хочу вам подарить маленькие нотки.
(Музыкальный руководитель раздает ноты)
Я хочу вас, ребята поблагодарить за такое замечательное занятие и приглашаю вас на следующее. Я вас буду ждать. До свидания!

----------

барфен (07.02.2022)

----------


## Анастасия 26

*Komissarova*, здравствуйте!!!я никак немогу просмотреть ваши технологические карты.может быть вы мне их сбросите на почту?Yakovleva2684@mail.ru спасибо вам за ранее

----------


## tatjana_73_14

сегодня провела открытый урок во 2 младшей. идею урока взяла здесь на форуме, что-то переделала, получилось неплохо. По крайней мере всем понравилось.https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3GQY/NZRLWBq2G

----------

oksi7771 (07.01.2020), барфен (07.02.2022)

----------


## tatjana_73_14

спасибо большое за технокарты. На работе требуют много, а методичек совсем нет
спасибо!
очень интересно
замечательные техкарты

девчонки, у вас темы в казахских и русских группах сходятся, или разные?

танцы разучиваемые к празднику вы включаете в техкарту?

спасибо за техкарты

классный сайт можно найти много интересного

спасибо за сценарий, очень интересный

Ваши титульники мне очень пригодились для оформления папки! Спасибо!

Спасибо за интересный сайт вашего детского сада!

У меня тоже ссылки не открываются.

у кого есть техкарты на 2 младшую группу

классные разработки

где можно найти техкарты на старшую группу

девченки? у кого есть нотки песни достарым слова Л.Аңғар, м. Т.Кулиновой

----------

айнур (05.11.2016)

----------


## айнур

> спасибо большое за технокарты. На работе требуют много, а методичек совсем нет


татьяна если можете поделитесь пожалуйста техкартами
моя почта orazaewa_ainur@mail.ru

----------


## Татьяна Гребенюк

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста темы на апрель-май по второй младшей группе. Может технологические карты есть. Идеи закончились.

----------


## tatjana_73_14

здесь отсканированные по программе зерек бала https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M9PP/mA6s4nJ5X

----------

margolov (23.03.2017), oksi7771 (28.09.2019), Захарова Ольга (13.03.2017)

----------


## Жазира9

> по просьбам в личку обновляю ссылку на технологички в 1 мл
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Здравствуйте, к сожалению не могу открыть файл, если не трудно не могли бы скинуть на почту jazz1986@mail.ru
Cпасибо!

----------


## Солнышко-бобекжай

А где все?Сообщения последние аж в 2016 году.Только восстановила свою страничку.....как быть?

Проверка грезит,куда вы все подевались,подскажите где вас искать?Мне так нужна помощь....

Где можно найти материал по обновленной программе , в этом году всё не так!!!!!!!!!!!Ауууууууууууууууууууууууууууууу!?

сколько надо написать сообщений,чтобы хоть что-то увидеть и прочитать?Сижу...облизываюсь, а проверка на носу!

----------


## айнур

что то мало кто сюда заходит?

а как вставлять фаил? что то не получается

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А где все?Сообщения последние аж в 2016 году.


А почему сами не пишете? Зарегистрированы аж в 2015 году и не написали ни одного полезного сообщения! :Meeting: 




> сколько надо написать сообщений,чтобы хоть что-то увидеть и прочитать?


Смотря в каких темах находятся эти сообщения. Если в открытых, то они видны даже гостям форума с 0 сообщений. Если в закрытых, то нужно написать минимум 30 информативных (полезных) сообщений.




> что то мало кто сюда заходит?


Зачем смотреть на других, кто ходит, а кто нет?! :Smile3:  Проявляйте сами активность! Пишите, выкладывайте материалы, делитесь с другими полезными материалами! Глядишь, и народ подтянется! :Ok: 




> а как вставлять фаил? что то не получается


Объяснение здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...33#post5477033

----------

